#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  >  Κίνδυνος σε δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες

## dhpeper84

Καλημέρα. Δουλεύω σε ένα έργο στη Β. Ελλάδα με χωματουργικά μηχανήματα και προέκυψε χθες με τις βροχές και τους κεραυνούς το θέμα διακοπής εργασιών λόγω κεραυνών. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω λοιπόν αν έχουν πρόβλημα σε τέτοιες συνθήκες τα ερπυστριοφόρα μηχανήματα, τα φορτηγά και οι λαστιχοφόρες σφύρες και εκσκαφείς ώστε να καταλάβω τους κινδύνους που διατρέχει το προσωπικό και να ξέρω το τρόπο που θα ενεργήσω σε ανάλογη περίπτωση διότι οι κουβέντες του τύπου "έλα ρε δεν έχουν ανάγκη οι τσάπες, δεν έχει συμβεί ποτέ" που άκουσα στο εργοτάξιο δεν με ικανοποιούν, και επειδή δεν είμαι και κοντά στα ρεύματα από πλευράς γνώσεων θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας.

----------

